# algaefix and loaches



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

I have that cloudy green algae that just turns the water green, i used algaefix and it fixed it before. Now I have clown loaches though. Can I still use it? Do I have to cutdown on the dose? Thanks!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

Not sure about that chemical, but my first inclination is, it will have the same effect on Loaches that a lot of medications have on catfish. Read the label closely.


----------



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

Well I did have catfish in the tank already before and they did fine.


----------



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

If anyone has a better way let me know too.


----------

